# Dangerous month



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

Considering everything going on. Sequestration, gas prices, Iran, N Korea, Syria. Etc. what do y'all think will be the most dangerous or crucial time or month of the year?


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Once the EBT cards fail.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The only*



gabedelgado said:


> Considering everything going on. Sequestration, gas prices, Iran, N Korea, Syria. Etc. what do y'all think will be the most dangerous or crucial time or month of the year?


the only danger in sequestration is if Obama uses it to manufacture a false crises .


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Not saying I have inside info, but have a stash ready through the 8th to the 24th.
The Ides of March is funny to the globalists.


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

BillM said:


> the only danger in sequestration is if Obama uses it to manufacture a false crises .


What about everything else though? And if it does happen when do you think it will?


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

Magus said:


> Not saying I have inside info, but have a stash ready through the 8th to the 24th.
> The Ides of March is funny to the globalists.


Very interesting I forgot about that!

And what do you mean by stash?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I don't*



gabedelgado said:


> What about everything else though? And if it does happen when do you think it will?


I don't see how cutting 1.7 precent of the proposed increase in next years spending is going to crash the economy in and of it's self. If it crashes it would be either concidential or a manufactured crash by the government.

Just think about it this way, If you were counting on a raise of 10,000.00 next year and you only got 9,300.00, would you not be able to make it?

Remember, you made it just fine on $9,300.00 less this past year.

This business Obama is trying to sell is just ludricrus.


----------



## tsalam (Aug 24, 2012)

The "window of opportunity" set by Obama and Netanyahu to attack Iran is in June. That would create a lot of problems for the US since Iran's proxies are well established in the US to attack when anyone attacks Iran.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

BillM said:


> the only danger in sequestration is if Obama uses it to manufacture a false crises .


Sequestration *IS* the false crisis.

Remember, sequestration was Obummer's idea. He authored it. He pushed it. Congress voted for it. (not just one party, either).

Under sequestration, there are *no cuts!* They just don't get all the *additional* funds over last year. (There actually are some increases, just not a much or as many as they were proposing)

All the hubbub over sequestration is pure and unadulterated hogwash, poppycock, and bull-s^!t.

Now, they're starting to complain about having to pass some "extended spending" bill to keep the government running. This is different from sequestration. Remember, they haven't passed *any* budget since.... what.... 2009....?

All of this, and I mean *all* of it, is a willful, conscious, and cooperative synthesis of a crisis.

I think sequestration may be the first step to fiscal responsibility. Even if it is accidental.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

gabedelgado said:


> Considering everything going on. Sequestration, gas prices, Iran, N Korea, Syria. Etc. what do y'all think will be the most dangerous or crucial time or month of the year?


Spring, summer, and fall will be the most dangerous time of the year for the prepared because the weather will still be warm enough that the unprepared could have an easier time traveling to look for supplies. I think the winter would be the best time for the prepared to deal with a major crisis because the cold weather would either stop or slow down the unprepared masses. It also would hinder mass rioting.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Summer is the most likely time for something to maybe happen. Temperatures get hotter and so do tempers. Warm nights make good times for riots. Most countries right now are talking about "currency wars"(most are already doing it to some extant). Economic collapse could happen at any time. Everything seems to just be waiting for the right "spark" to ignite. I still say 2013 is the year for :shtf:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Your greatest threat comes from Congress and the Federal Reserve.
You can put Iran and Syria well behind illegal aliens and post birth abortion. It's their enemies we have to fear. Those two have nothing to threaten us with and right now one of them can't even function. The other has no capabilities.
We're not in danger of "the big one" you fear coming this month in a sudden event. Assuming we aren't attacked, the decline in lifestyle here will just plod along. And remember, Iran and Syria aren't in charge of the Federal Reserve. Neither are illegals.


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

the7wolf said:


> Once the EBT cards fail.


Well once the EBT cards fail and those monthly welfare checks are not received. Then there will be outrage and looting.

From what I have read in the mainstream media I don't foresee that happening this month maybe in April. I really don't think we will feel the impact of demonuts reaction until May. The IRS has already said they will not furlough any of its emplyees off until after 4/15. Those fed employees that are paid out of the discressionary fund will not be furloughed until after 3/26 and all other fed employees will not be furloughed until after 4/1. Now this all hinges on if they pass a budget or not.

Right now all they are doing is releasing illegal immigrants from prisions.

I was really surprised when our son had drill this weekend. He is a Marine reserve and last year when they were threatening to shut down the government they canceled his drill weekend during the month of the "crisis"


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Like that "when the EBT cards fail"!!!LOL

I was in a local warehouse style grocery store today, forgot it was the first of the month. This store was getting slammed hard. I could tell the EBT crowd...saw all too many carts FULL to overflowing with garbage food...Now I won't say all EBT users are this way, I know some and they have to get help due to income losses, but in our area, a great portion live in the moment, buy it all up at once and run short later because they used it all on expensive junk food....I agree, when the government can no longer afford to deal out our tax dollars to those people, there will be a huge outcry, but I am not sure the people I saw will be able to physically riot...


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Completely agree Hoppe; our local WM was packed Saturday (we forgot as well). It's mostly soda, cakes, cookies and fattening foods that are bought on EBT. Due to a work injury my husband is off work. While we qualify for EBT since I only work part time, we have been able to dip into our stores as needed to put off going on them. If something were to happen that we wld get custody of his cousins 3 children, then we wld go on food stamps to help feed the children and replenish our stores and add to them to prove for 3 extra children. My sister in law ha EBT and uses it at WM and Sam's for daily food and stores. Due to rotation, she has been able to have a surplus on her card the last 2 months. With the money she has saved, she has been paying off debts and will cancel her EBT at the end of May. 

In my area, it's almost like a goal to get on HUD, EBT or SSI, like ppl strive for it. An acquaintance of my husbands (same age) has seen 13 doctors in a year trying to get on SSI. He was always claiming these blinding migraines. After my husband had his back injury (4herniated discs, 2 slipped and 2 pinched nerves), this guy started complaining with his back when he's never claimed it before. 

If EBT and checks aren't issued the first of April, Floyd County KY will be on the news for riots and violence bc the gvmnt isn't taking care of its people.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dixie, I know, we've been there in the past, thankfully we were able to get away from it and things are looking better, although it is tight. We also could qualify (barely) and here state people are encouraging anyone, even when it was under $100 to apply, but I think this is wrong because it costs them, almost twice as much to process it for you, costing taxpayers a lot. I also think it becomes a form of control the government has over you, and you sort of become addicted to having it. 

My daughter and her husband are scraping by terribly and have to get the help, they are really responsible with what they get, and their kids do not get juice (really not necessary) and other snacky like things. They plan it out and stock up meats and frozen veggies along with fresh veggies and fruit. 

Yesterday I saw a woman with a cart so overloaded it looked like it would tip if she made a turn with it, she had soda, gatorade, cookies, sugary cereals, frozen meals, frozen snack, frozen desserts, only white bread...chips. Though she was far from the only one. Then those people whine like crazy when it runs out before the middle of the month, and then they hit the local food banks (who have now started limiting people to only verfiable emergencies or twice a year).


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our food banks are empty- no one is donating. My sons Cubscouts took up food for the elderly at thanksgiving and Christmas. I try and keep up with the local gossip-nosy busy bodies will spill everyone's dirty secrets and if I hear of a mother struggling for food, I take a couple of my frozen slow cooker meals to her. Even if she doesn't have a slow cooker, she can still feed her kids. 

It's so sad to see women popping out kids just for the extra EBT. My sister in law (not prepping) even had the gall to say that she wanted to get preg so she wldnt have to work and cld draw a check. I told her she cldnt unless the baby was sick, her entire response was 'I know. That's what was good about B (her son that died at age 26 days); check and food stamps for everyone and I don't have to work' :eye bulge:

She wonders why her only child died 3 years ago and she can't get pregnant again :shrugs: :dunno: Her husband eats foods to enflame his gout to miss work hoping to get disability. And here my husband is, with all his pain, chomping at the bit to get back to work


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I am on SSI and fighting for SS Disability. My spine is degenerating, I have 3 bulging discs and sacroilitis; I fell and tore up my sacroiliac several years ago and have been trying to get relief from that pain for years. The two RF procedures, to "burn" off the nerve roots inside the SI joints, gave me relief from pain for about 2 weeks. Now I'm scheduled for 2 more procedures during which they will run a tube up my spinal column and do something (not certain what, will get clarification) to the nerves in the lumbar region. I'm on a pain management contract and getting Vicodin for the pain. With a little luck and a lot of skill on the neurosurgeon's part, I may only need this contract for 2 months. If these procedures fail, I don't know what can be done next.

I'm tired of needing a week to get the laundry done, just in time to start over again. Laundry wouldn't be such a big chore but the bedrooms are upstairs and the laundry area is downstairs. The kitchen is scary and I hurt too much to do much about it. I can work there for about 10 minutes and then need a 30 minute break. The dining room and living room are almost as bad and I hate it. 

Davis and I went shopping tonight. I didn't spend much because I want to save my money for more canning jars and corned beef that will be on sale for St. Patrick's Day. Even when I spend a lot, chips, sodas, sweets, etc., are at the bottom of the shopping list and rarely are purchased. With the exception of Campbell Chicken Noodle soup, for when I'm really depressed and too sore to prepare a before bed snack, all of our soups are homemade, as are the casseroles. I try to cook enough for more than one meal so we will have fast meals available and can keep the electric bill lower (I really HATE that damn electric stove!). A couple of weeks ago we found Hamburger Helper, 40% more free, on sale for much less than the regular size boxes so we indulged and bought out all of the Stroganoff boxes. 

If the guberment doesn't send out SSI and the state doesn't load the food stamps on my EBT card, life will get difficult fast. I'm canning and dehydrating as much as possible but the money only goes just so far. 

Anyone want to take me on a free shopping trip so I can stock up on soda, chips, sweets and desserts?


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

So basically it seems like may-June are the high risk months?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

gabedelgado said:


> Very interesting I forgot about that!
> 
> And what do you mean by stash?


Extra stuff you might need in a month without shopping.:flower:


----------

